# OBD I scan tool for a 1992??



## lotus197 (Apr 27, 2003)

Im looking for a OBD I scan tool to connect to my on board laptop so I could view my engines RPM's, MPH and other bits of informations. I need the cable and the software. I know they make em for a OBD II compliant cars (1996-up). I can't find any OBD I for a sentra 1992 or If anyone could suggest some other product to monitor my engine's system that I could connect to my laptop. Or is there anyway I could convert my OBD I to a OBD II with a cable of some kind? Im at a dead end. Please send all info Thanks for your time.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

techtom made a reader for the ECU codes for AF ratio, sensoe voltages, just like the nissan Consult reads. They plug into the diagnostic port, but you can only read them, not alter. 
Chris 92 classic


----------

